# C&C SKYPE (I6) Ravenloft in October!!



## Treebore (Aug 24, 2007)

I have already filled up twelve slots, as long as I can find the thread with the person from ENWolrd who wanted to play, sop I am only accepting "reserve" positions, because inevitably a couple of people will have to drop out come October.

Game sessions will be in October on Thursday and Friday nights,  as it looks right now. 6 to 9 PM PST. 

Download SKYPE for free, make sure you have working mic and speakers, and your good to go, assuming you have the C&C rules for creating 9th level characters.

The rest of the rules are here:

Ravenloft game rules and notes


----------



## Treebore (Aug 31, 2007)

All 3 groups of 6 each are currently filled. I am taking "reservations" in case those signed up have to drop out at some point.

Game nights are Monday, Thursday, and Friday. 6 to 9 PM PST (9 to 12 PM EST)


----------

